# Hi VI people of the world - from Studio City



## PeterMalick (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been lurking around the board for a few weeks now & thought I should say hello.

Most of my work is in music production, and my projects have been mostly with indie artists from a wide range of genres. Most notable is the work I did with Norah Jones, early in her career.

Well, a year and a half ago, the City of Los Angeles took my recording studio by Eminent Domain to make way an elementary school. I moved into my current location at home, and must admit I love it. 

As I've moved more and more into the box, I've become increasingly interested in your world, VI peeps... and here I am.

Looking forward to hanging out, corresponding, and making some music.

peter malick in L.A.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to VI! Glad you found us. Bummer about your studio being "taken" by eminent domain but glad to hear you now have a better situation. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 18, 2011)

Kids these days!

Welcome Peter!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2011)

Same gang colors here - Sherman Oaks.


----------

